# Whats is so great about this site



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I just wanted to say to all of you posting stories and pics about your gardening, thank you. Its so inspiring and refreshing to see all of this new life going on. We don't have any animals (well two toddlers LOL) so its awesome to read about those of you who do. We are getting our stuff out now and if my wife will teach me how to post some pics I will do so as well.


----------

